# Win Liters of Wiener Vape Co Juice!!!



## Rooigevaar (3/6/19)

Win 1lt of Juice from the following stores for buying any Wiener Vape Co. products!!!

www.foggasvapeshop.co.za Win 1lt of Panama (in store and online)

www.lungcandy.co.za Win 1lt of Good Boy Oak Aged (in store and online)

www.wienervapeshop.co.za Win 1lt of Gringo (in store and online) 

Draws will take place after the closing date of 30 June 2019

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/19)

I see there is no 1l Taviro, that can only mean that everybody knows that there was no way of me not winning it, so it must be in the Post already on its way to Limpopo? 

Excellent Competition @Rooigevaar, entering this ASAP!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see there is no 1l Taviro, that can only mean that everybody knows that there was no way of me not winning it, so it must be in the Post already on its way to Limpopo?
> 
> Excellent Competition @Rooigevaar, entering this ASAP!



Oops!!! I vaped the 1lt Taviro that was supposed to be up for a prize myself. Sorry I just could not help myself!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> Oops!!! I vaped the 1lt Taviro that was supposed to be up for a prize myself. Sorry I just could not help myself!!



I would have done the same were I in your shoes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/19)

That’s a lot of gooooooooood juice up for grabs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

